# Need help on voltages



## Quantium (May 5, 2008)

OK, so my question is basically, does anyone know of a good voltage setup to reach 4ghz on this setup?

Intel Core? i7 Quad Processor i7-920

Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1333MHz 6GB CL9
Kit w/3x 2GB XMS3 modules, CL9-9-9-24, for Core i7

Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R

It would be great if someone who has exactly this setup could post his/her's setup for voltages and alike. I'm really desperate ><


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

check your PM's (private messages)


----------

